# MAkeup Forever Academy NY Reviews



## TR 2015 (Apr 13, 2015)

Please post reviews of the Makeup Forever Academy in NY, if you attended any of their classes. I am considering signing up for their 6 month course. Any and all reviews and opinions will be greatly appreciated! 

  Thank you!


----------



## lalamathewes (Jun 15, 2015)

I went there! I love it! I went for their 8 week Beauty/Fashion course during Jan-Feb 2015. I didn't have any experience with makeup professionally. I had done makeup only on a few friends for nights out. But I decided to take the plunge and go there. It was the best decision I've ever made! I want to go back and take the television/film course. So let me tell you everything! Even though I was in the 8 week course we started out with the 6 month course people the first few days because we were all in the same place. Then you separate. All of the teachers were great! My main teachers were Jen and JC. I love and miss them so much! So you get a kit full of makeup. They do give you a list of supplies that you'll need. You don't use those for the first few days so you can get those once you get to the city. I'm not sure if you live there or not but I didn't so I found a place to live for those 2 months. Go to airbnb.com and get a place early! Otherwise everything will get taken up and you'll be stuck in some small place. Also, from experience, be willing to pay a couple extra hundred for a place closer, you'll thank me later also you don't need all the supplies that are on that sheet. There were a few things I didn't get and saved some money. Also, plan out all the money you'll need and for the 6 month course I would add a couple thousand more to that...just in case. So for the kit, you'll get all the essentials but you get 50% off their store for the time you are in school and you'll want to take advantage of that for your kit later. Also they give you a list of brushes that you need, that is a suggestion! Don't feel as if you need to spend $300 on all those brushes (and that's with your discount) bring your own brushes and makeup with you as well. Then if you want to buy anything extra do that. They have guest speakers that are amazing! And they have a guy who comes in and talks all about business and that part of the makeup world. And he is awesome! That in itself will help you so much. They also teach you a little hair too which I loved! Although the hair "teacher" wasn't the greatest but she's a guest and it's only one day. The teachers will give your their tips and tricks for hair too. You are partnered with your classmates and they switch every week so you get to work on all different skin types and tones and face shapes. There are photoshoots throughout the program after each section. You have to pay for those photos, which they don't tell you in the beginning, that's $30 per photo so be aware of that. The photographer is awesome though and so nice. The models are your responsibility to find and have to be approved by the teachers. Start looking early! And line up multiple models. Do not pay them! It's trade for print, you don't need to pay them. But because of that, they will be flaky. So that's why you need to look early and have lots. My last photoshoot which was my assessment photoshoot, the model never showed up. I waited for 6 hours and used someone else's model after. So get those lined up. It is one of the best experiences of my life. You will meet people from all over the world. You will learn soooo many things. You will have friends/family for life. Do it! Do it! Do it! If you go, say hi to my tribe for me. Jen and JC and Jenna and Emily and Flo and Marguerite and Jackie and Dana. Good luck!


----------

